# WANTED Het Red Hypomelanistic FEMALE BEARDED DRAGON



## lil lizzie (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi guys anyone have or know of any red beardie for sale approx 18 months old and female will also accept pastels and other nice colours not normals please as much as i love em i have one normal already along with a citrus and tiger stripe :2thumb:


----------

